# WHERE and HOW to promote your cafepress shop!



## GirlVSGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

You are so excited! You just uploaded your designs on cafepress.com and you're waiting for your first customer!!! At the beginning you are the only customer of your shop and maybe some friends and family.
Days pass and still you get no sale! Where is everybody?
Relax! This is what most likely happened when we all opened our stores. And it is absolutely normal; you’re not an expert!
A few months ago I was in your place and I was desperate to understand how this whole thing works. I spent days looking for information, reading other people’s ideas, spending tones of money on advertising that brought no sale! 
Finally I decided that I should write about my experiences, so I can help any new guy that makes a start at cafepress and is in the darkness trying to collect any fragment of information that can use. I’m not an expert and I’m not saying that I make tones of sales, but I did tried all the things I’m listing and I can tell you what works and what doesn’t. 

I hope I can be of any help to the newbees and be able to continue updating my information. So if someone has tried something else besides what I’m listing please contact me with all the information and links, and I would be more than happy to add it in my page.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, Nassos

Some information I was looking for!

Darrell


----------



## Bonvoyage (Jun 16, 2011)

I really need a information. Thx!


----------



## btownthreads (Jun 15, 2011)

I really recommend twitter and facebook. Nearly every market can be reached through the two social networking sites!! Not only that but its free!! Which is always a great price (unless you choose to do advertising on facebook) Make sure you update your sites as much as possible so people are always reading your tweets and statuses so they stay aware of your store too. I also recommend making a blog on a site like tumblr.


----------



## frazzletots (Nov 3, 2014)

btownthreads said:


> I really recommend twitter and facebook. Nearly every market can be reached through the two social networking sites!! Not only that but its free!! Which is always a great price (unless you choose to do advertising on facebook) Make sure you update your sites as much as possible so people are always reading your tweets and statuses so they stay aware of your store too. I also recommend making a blog on a site like tumblr.


I have found Facebook to be great! If you can get a few friends to 'share' a picture of your products you will be amazed how far it can be seen. Offers really attract people, but the uniqueness of an idea and originality if the product will always shine through.
Also, select friends who are in your target market to 'share' your product.. i.e., if your specialty is vets, ask any current or past military friends to share - it will go to the most likely buyers that way.

Sarah,
Owner Baby bibs, onsies, announcement & shower cards


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

Original designs will work the best in helping your sales


----------

